# 312mm on a mk2 vr6 ? overkill ?



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

hey guys ive got a set of 312mm tt rotors calipers carrier and brake lines to do a conversion on my mk2 vr6 that is running 280mm fronts atm.
is the overkill, i wanna have track proof brakes for when im chasing those mk5's any body running these in a mk2 ? ive got 16" mk4 steel rims that should clear.
cheers brenton


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 312mm on a mk2 vr6 ? overkill ? (DVR68U)*

IIRC you need 17" rims to clear those brakes.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

most people reckon nearly all 16" wheels will fit ? except for some bbs stock steel wheels of a mk4 must fit as they would have had to fit them on the 337 model extra ?
cheers brenton


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

I think the 280mm with a good track pad, fluid change and tires will do great. The 312mm will add extra upsprung weight and may possibly work against you. 
If you don't have the parts yet, give that a shot and save a few dollars. I have hawk HPS pads on my 288mm with all season tires on stock speedlines and they look brand new after 3-4 years.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (crrdslcvr6)*

I agree. With the low weight of the MkII chassis, 312mm brakes are probably overkill, even for an extreme track application. The 280mm/288mm brakes should be fine when combined with a suitable brake pad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

they are already on there way , i got the hole deal for $400 australia with calipers and hose etc. it was to good to pass up. ive only got 280's atm new pads and fuild over here would cost me around 200 anyway so its a cheap upgrade. hopefully not a down grade lol


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

Aside from the modest weight penalty, no it probably won't be a downgrade. You may want to invest in an adjustable brake bias valve to tune your braking for different tires and driving conditions. These brakes may shift the brake bias towards the front...


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah a bias valve would be put in if i start to get trouble with the bias, i was considering a rear upgrade to tt rears as well which i think would balance it back out wouldnt it? 
cheers brenton


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVR68U* »_yeah a bias valve would be put in if i start to get trouble with the bias, i was considering a rear upgrade to tt rears as well which i think would balance it back out wouldnt it? 
cheers brenton

That may help balance it out, but keep in mind the Audi TT does not have a bias valve at all. It relies 100% on ABS for that. Your car still have a bias valve and no ABS, so its apples to oranges. You still have to tune it to get the best braking.


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

I think the TT rotors will clear 16" wheels. I was ging to try it on my MK4 with stock 16" aluminum wheels and nobody said it would be a problem.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Old Guy GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Guy GTI* »_I think the TT rotors will clear 16" wheels. I was ging to try it on my MK4 with stock 16" aluminum wheels and nobody said it would be a problem.

Using TT specific 16" wheels will simplify the install. Other 16" wheels with spacers may work also.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

got them on 








cheers brenton


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

Looks good. You should leave the steel wheels on the car.........the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

thats the plan








cheers brenton


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVR68U* »_thats the plan









The Sleeper look is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice. MKV calipers?


----------



## g60inflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

lol little ole calipers.


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (g60inflorida)*

I run those rotors on my mk3. they kick A$$
good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

thinking about getting a set of rx2's and putting them over the brakes with a small spacer.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 312mm on a mk2 vr6 ? overkill ? (DVR68U)*

I think if you are going to be tracking the car that size IMO would be more ideal. A 312mm disk is not crazy big.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah ive got the bbs rx2's now , they just require abit of clearencing of the caliper on the top side lol . but once i get it all done ill get some pics up. cheers brenton


----------



## KaldBlod (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the same setup on my VR MK2.
This is how it looks with 15". Won't fit. Maybe you can machine down the calipers to make it fit, but you'll have to remove a lot of steel to make it work.








IMO it's not overkill as you are ensured to always have cool enough brakes on a lightweight car. 280 works good too, and I had no problems with that on the track either, but 312 feels tighter and firmer.
The downside is that 16" is not that ideal at the track. 15's with Toyo R888's is better than 16" with normal street tires.








edit: Another + for the 312's is that the pads and discs last longer.










_Modified by KaldBlod at 6:46 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (KaldBlod)*

yeah i have to find some good tyres for the 16" wheels now that i cant go down to 15" i have some pictures of my bbs rx2's over the brakes . i had to do a bit of filing to get them to clear just with a hand file prob only had to take of 2-3mm . im yet to get pads for the brakes, should i just try stock pads first since ill be DD this car and the reduced weight on the brakes should keep them cool ? or other pads ??
















cheers brenton


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

exelent mod i have 288 on mi mkII for a pair o years good but cant wait to meke the swap to 312s


----------

